# Im taking my Mac in



## PhotonGuy

It might not be as often as with a PC but Macintoshes do get viruses and it looks like mine has got some, or some of the functions aren't working properly, so Im taking it in. Since my Mac is the computer I use for MartialTalk, you won't be hearing from me for awhile after I take the computer in, not until its fixed. So you won't have to put up with me until then.


----------



## donald1

Good luck getting your computer fixed!


----------



## Dirty Dog

You're downloading too much porn... ask Bob.  He has the same problem...


----------



## Xue Sheng

After the cleaning install Intego Virus Barrier and clean your Cache once and awhile and you should be good


----------



## PhotonGuy

Dirty Dog said:


> You're downloading too much porn... ask Bob.  He has the same problem...



I don't download or look at porn.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Dirty Dog said:


> You're downloading too much porn... ask Bob.  He has the same problem...



Me? Look at porn?  Only when I have to, and I'm just studying the lighting, honest! 



PhotonGuy said:


> I don't download or look at porn.



He was joking.  I do, and that along with other concerns is why I run locked down with overlapping layers of security. Checking links in posts, just being on Facebook where 7/10 of wall posts are reportedly malware related, or worse requires I run shielded.

When you're cleaned up, check out Avast!  I've been running it since our last anti-virus discussion on here and it seems to be quite good at intercepting things. I also run No-Script and Ad-Block-Plus in Firefox for more control over what gets in.


----------



## PhotonGuy

Bob Hubbard said:


> Me? Look at porn?  Only when I have to, and I'm just studying the lighting, honest!
> 
> 
> 
> He was joking.  I do, and that along with other concerns is why I run locked down with overlapping layers of security. Checking links in posts, just being on Facebook where 7/10 of wall posts are reportedly malware related, or worse requires I run shielded.
> 
> When you're cleaned up, check out Avast!  I've been running it since our last anti-virus discussion on here and it seems to be quite good at intercepting things. I also run No-Script and Ad-Block-Plus in Firefox for more control over what gets in.



Knowing Dirty Dog, its hard to tell when he's joking.

Anyway, Im taking my computer in this afternoon, so you won't here from me for awhile.


----------



## PhotonGuy

As it turned out, they didn't have to keep my computer in the shop for days to fix it. I took the computer to an Apple store and supposedly Mac's don't get viruses because there aren't any viruses that have been written for the Mac, at least that's what the guy at the Genius bar told me. Things can still of course go wrong with the Mac. So anyway, for now Im using Chrome instead of Safari for going on the internet since some of my internet functions weren't working with Safari. I was told it had to do with the settings on Safari and I really like Safari so to get Safari working properly they will have to wipe clean my hard drive and install all the latest programs. That isn't a problem for me since I've got a backup hard drive, so I will eventually take the computer back in and have that done, for now you all will be hearing from me on MartialTalk.


----------



## jezr74

PhotonGuy said:


> As it turned out, they didn't have to keep my computer in the shop for days to fix it. I took the computer to an Apple store and supposedly Mac's don't get viruses because there aren't any viruses that have been written for the Mac, at least that's what the guy at the Genius bar told me. Things can still of course go wrong with the Mac. So anyway, for now Im using Chrome instead of Safari for going on the internet since some of my internet functions weren't working with Safari. I was told it had to do with the settings on Safari and I really like Safari so to get Safari working properly they will have to wipe clean my hard drive and install all the latest programs. That isn't a problem for me since I've got a backup hard drive, so I will eventually take the computer back in and have that done, for now you all will be hearing from me on MartialTalk.



Did you have to pay for the sage advice of the Genius? Or will have to pay to have it wiped and rebuilt?

This is where your Apple taxes go to.


----------



## Xue Sheng

PhotonGuy said:


> As it turned out, they didn't have to keep my computer in the shop for days to fix it. I took the computer to an Apple store and supposedly Mac's don't get viruses because there aren't any viruses that have been written for the Mac, at least that's what the guy at the Genius bar told me.



Then he is no Genius, he's a liar, but that is to be expected, they are told to lie. I have seen and removed viruses from Macs. There a are viruses written for Macs, it is just they are generally not a prime target because they are not big in enterprise. 



PhotonGuy said:


> Things can still of course go wrong with the Mac. So anyway, for now Im using Chrome instead of Safari for going on the internet since some of my internet functions weren't working with Safari. I was told it had to do with the settings on Safari and I really like Safari so to get Safari working properly they will have to wipe clean my hard drive and install all the latest programs. That isn't a problem for me since I've got a backup hard drive, so I will eventually take the computer back in and have that done, for now you all will be hearing from me on MartialTalk.



Again he is no genius, if you have the OS disk, and they do, you can reinstall the OS without effecting any other files and then update Safari. Or simply check for software updates by clicking the apple in the top left of the screen.

I am Mac support at my office


----------



## jezr74

Xue Sheng said:


> Then he is no Genius, he's a liar, but that is to be expected, they are told to lie. I have seen and removed viruses from Macs. There a are viruses written for Macs, it is just they are generally not a prime target because they are not big in enterprise.
> 
> 
> 
> Again he is no genius, if you have the OS disk, and they do, you can reinstall the OS without effecting any other files and then update Safari. Or simply check for software updates by clicking the apple in the top left of the screen.
> 
> I am Mac support at my office




I don't think he's a liar, just doesn't know any better.


----------



## jks9199

PhotonGuy said:


> As it turned out, they didn't have to keep my computer in the shop for days to fix it. I took the computer to an Apple store and supposedly Mac's don't get viruses because there aren't any viruses that have been written for the Mac, at least that's what the guy at the Genius bar told me. Things can still of course go wrong with the Mac. So anyway, for now Im using Chrome instead of Safari for going on the internet since some of my internet functions weren't working with Safari. I was told it had to do with the settings on Safari and I really like Safari so to get Safari working properly they will have to wipe clean my hard drive and install all the latest programs. That isn't a problem for me since I've got a backup hard drive, so I will eventually take the computer back in and have that done, for now you all will be hearing from me on MartialTalk.



"Macs don't get viruses"...  "no viruses written for Mac"...  :lool:

Apple Support Forum: Viruses, Trojans, Malware

How Stuff Works: Can Macs get viruses?

Busting The Myth: Apple Macs Do Get Viruses 


> Unfortunately, I had to inform her of the unfortunate news that yes,  MACs most certainly DO get viruses. I didn&#8217;t do this to ruin the  excitement for her, I simply wanted her to implement some protective  measures for her computer as quickly as possible, however her initial  reaction was denial, till I showed her recent posts in TechSpot, the New York Times, the Huffington Post,  and many more publications to enforce the warning I was attempting to  convey. Needless to say, this seriously burst her bubble, another victim  of the myth that MACs are immune to viruses.


----------



## PhotonGuy

jezr74 said:


> Did you have to pay for the sage advice of the Genius? Or will have to pay to have it wiped and rebuilt?
> 
> This is where your Apple taxes go to.



No, I didn't have to pay anything.


----------



## jezr74

PhotonGuy said:


> No, I didn't have to pay anything.




As Xue Sheng commented, if you have the disk, do it yourself after backing up your data. You might learn more on how it hangs together at the same time. If it goes pear shaped, then take it in.


----------



## Steve

Or you could do yourself a favor and purchase a PC.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Apple has it's own language.  For example, the correct translation of the Applesse term "Genius" is the American English phrase "Dumb ***".

At least in my experience with the Buffalo Apple Store.

MAC viruses are here to stay?10 Examples of MAC viruses | Kaspersky Lab Official Blog


----------



## Xue Sheng

jezr74 said:


> I don't think he's a liar, just doesn't know any better.



Actually they are trained by the Apple overlords to...lie and say there are no Mac viruses..... wanna work and the Genius Bar...then lie\

Should have seen the look on the guys face that was giving the iPad training my wife forced me to go to when I asked him to many questions about security...


----------



## jezr74

Xue Sheng said:


> Actually they are trained by the Apple overlords to...lie and say there are no Mac viruses..... wanna work and the Genius Bar...then lie\
> 
> Should have seen the look on the guys face that was giving the iPad training my wife forced me to go to when I asked him to many questions about security...



I bet he truly believed it as well.


----------



## Dirty Dog

Take your Mac back. Smack the "Genius" over the head with it (Please note: this is sarcasm. I am not really advocating an act of random unprovoked violence).


----------



## PhotonGuy

Steve said:


> Or you could do yourself a favor and purchase a PC.



I already have a PC but I just about always use the Mac for going on the internet because PCs are way too susceptible to viruses.


----------



## jezr74

PhotonGuy said:


> I already have a PC but I just about always use the Mac for going on the internet because PCs are way too susceptible to viruses.



So the Genius has told you.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

jezr74 said:


> So the Genius has told you.



It's true.  Law of averages, etc.  There's 200,000+ PC viruses. worms, trojans, malwares etc.   Mac viruses/worms/etc are under 5,000.  

I've managed a number of email servers, hardly ever see Mac viruses. Caught PC ones by the thousands.  The last year or so though, been seeing more and more Mac Malware on the radar.


----------



## donald1

How often do HP computers get viruses? I got a new hp laptop last year,  never had any viruses so far and I might not get one but was just curious about the chances of getting one


----------



## jks9199

donald1 said:


> How often do HP computers get viruses? I got a new hp laptop last year,  never had any viruses so far and I might not get one but was just curious about the chances of getting one



What's the operating system?  Lots of manufacturers make computers, from Acer to Zenith.  Apple is unique today in using their own proprietary and separate Operating System (OS).  Most probably run some form of Microsoft Windows.  A sizable minority run some form of Linux OS.  There are probably some oddballs out there, and your seeing some other stuff in tablets (Google OS, Android, Microsoft has theirs, I'm sure others can spell out more of them).  

Your vulnerability to viruses isn't so much the manufacturer -- but the OS, and then how you've protected it with antivirus and anti-malware software.  Microsoft is the most targeted, and most vulnerable.  Lots of reasons for that... Apple is covered elsewhere in this thread.  Don't know how vulnerable Linux is; it's a niche right now, for the most part.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Bob Hubbard said:


> It's true.  Law of averages, etc.  There's 200,000+ PC viruses. worms, trojans, malwares etc.   Mac viruses/worms/etc are under 5,000.
> 
> I've managed a number of email servers, hardly ever see Mac viruses. Caught PC ones by the thousands.  The last year or so though, been seeing more and more Mac Malware on the radar.



I saw a really cool Mac Virus (Fake Virus Alert). And what made it cool, and I am not kidding, was the graphics were so much better than what you get on a PC.

Mac Viruses are on the rise because Mac usage is on the rise


----------



## Xue Sheng

jks9199 said:


> What's the operating system?  Lots of manufacturers make computers, from Acer to Zenith.  Apple is unique today in using their own proprietary and separate Operating System (OS).  Most probably run some form of Microsoft Windows.  A sizable minority run some form of Linux OS.  There are probably some oddballs out there, and your seeing some other stuff in tablets (Google OS, Android, Microsoft has theirs, I'm sure others can spell out more of them).
> 
> Your vulnerability to viruses isn't so much the manufacturer -- but the OS, and then how you've protected it with antivirus and anti-malware software.  Microsoft is the most targeted, and most vulnerable.  Lots of reasons for that... Apple is covered elsewhere in this thread.  Don't know how vulnerable Linux is; it's a niche right now, for the most part.



There are Linux viruses but not anywhere near the number that target Microsoft Products. But Linux servers are used in enterprise and linux is underneath OS X so Linux is becoming a bigger target as well.


----------



## donald1

I have no idea what any of those technical terms are or mean...  I can get on the Internet (on my phone),  Microsoft and use USB drives,  anything else computer related if confusing don't know how to work it


----------



## jezr74

Bob Hubbard said:


> It's true.  Law of averages, etc.  There's 200,000+ PC viruses. worms, trojans, malwares etc.   Mac viruses/worms/etc are under 5,000.
> 
> I've managed a number of email servers, hardly ever see Mac viruses. Caught PC ones by the thousands.  The last year or so though, been seeing more and more Mac Malware on the radar.



Yeah as an average for sure. The ones that worry me now for friends and family, are the ransomware emails, pretty nasty. CryptLocker in particular.


----------



## PhotonGuy

Well I spoke to somebody who works at a computer repair store, not an Apple store, and he said that although its usually PCs that get viruses, that Macs sometimes get viruses too. As I said this was not one of those Apple stores and they mostly work on PCs but they work on Macs too. So, it looks like I will be taking my Mac in to him.


----------



## Xue Sheng

PhotonGuy said:


> Well I spoke to somebody who works at a computer repair store, not an Apple store, and he said that although its usually PCs that get viruses, that Macs sometimes get viruses too. As I said this was not one of those Apple stores and they mostly work on PCs but they work on Macs too. So, it looks like I will be taking my Mac in to him.



Oh for crying out loud....look at post #10 and then go directly to post #4

I work on both PC and Mac


----------



## PhotonGuy

Xue Sheng said:


> Oh for crying out loud....look at post #10 and then go directly to post #4
> 
> I work on both PC and Mac



Oh for crying out loud cool it.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Sure thing dude...so endeth free advice


----------

